# Where do people in Central TX get meat from?



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a friend who has had her dog on raw for two months now, but is discouraged b/c she suspects chicken intolerance (sounds like it might be an actual intolerance too). She is discouraged since chicken is a cheaper source of meat, that she will not be able to afford to continue on raw if she can't feed chicken. 

I feel like there are a number of people from the TX area on here, do you know of cheap places to get meat? Co-ops? thanks


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Below is the co-op list that includes Texas.
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1647-raw-feeding-co-op-list.html

There is also Texas Tripe. He delivers on a monthly schedule. His prices may not compete with a local grocery store. The site requires registration to see the prices. Roger does not spam or sell e-mail addresses. He may send an update every couple of months.
Texas Tripe - Raw Foods for Dogs and Cats in North Texas

I suggest she look at weekly grocery store ads. They are online. Also, check the discount bins within the first 1-2 hours the store is open. Load up when there is a sale.

Contact wholesale meat suppliers. Some will sell to individuals. Some require a minimum purchase. If she gets a "no" from the sales rep ask if they deliver to stores in her area. A small grocery or market that buys from the wholesaler may be willing to get cases of meat and resell to her for a small fee.

Of course, post a Craigslist ad asking for unused, freezer burned meat. It is hunting season in Texas, so people are cleaning out their freezers. Post ads at work and public places. Let friends know.

Last e-mail from Texas Tripe:
Hello,

We are planning another delivery for South Texas on Tuesday October 30 and Wednesday October 31.
This is a reminder that we need all orders in by Monday October 29th. 8 A.M. 

Stock Status: most items are in good shape. We will be making some venison on Friday and will add it in either late Friday evening or Saturday morning. If there is something else please send me an email and I will see what I can do.

October 30: Drop off points are West, Waco, Temple, Round Rock, ARF Coop, South Austin, San Marcos and San Antonio, 

October 31 will include stops in Schulenberg, Katy, Houston, Crosstimbers, Conroe, Plantersville, Navasota, Bryan/College Station, Madisonville, Buffalo, Fairfield, and Corsicana. 

Thanks

Roger Holdeman

Texas Tripe - Raw Foods for Dogs and Cats in North Texas

214-810-0410 office

903-739-0706 cell


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

SAD dog sushi is in Austin and delivers free in that area. Free Delivery, Dog Food Delivery Austin, Pet, Pets, Dog, Dogs, Cat, Cats, Dogs and Cats, Raw, Raw Food, Raw Foods, Raw Food Diet, Raw Diet, Raw Pet Food, Raw Dog Food, Raw Cat Food, Raw Carnivore Diet, Prey Model Diet, Pet Food, Holistic Pet Food, Ho


----------

